

PyCon 2013: Everyone gets a Raspberry Pi - singingwolfboy

Jesse Noller announced at the PyCon 2013 welcome talk that all attendees would recieve a Raspberry Pi Model B
======
dalehamel
The should put RasPlex on it <http://rasplex.com>

~~~
jameswyse
Is this decent yet? I've been using raspbmc but I'm sure plex would be a
better solution for these underpowered devices..

------
bmelton
Did they hand them out today? I'm in Santa Clara for Pycon, but got yanked out
due to some last-minute work that _just has to get done_ before Monday. :-\

